# milky pink nail polish (pics)



## mena22787 (Jan 17, 2010)

can anyone rec a milky pink nail polish (brand doesn't matter) that only requires a max of two coats and is non-streaky? TIA!

Kim Kardashian Vegas Magazine How-To Makeup Video: Part 1

Kim Kardashian Pictures - Kim Kardashian Leaving Nail Salon In Beverly Hills - Zimbio

Kim Kardashian Pictures - Kim Kardashian Leaving Nail Salon In Beverly Hills - Zimbio


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Jan 17, 2010)

Essie Fiji looks just like that. It's very opaque after only 2 coats and it is a pretty light, creamy pink color.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Jan 18, 2010)

all nail polish brands offer this color.... whats considered milky pnk to me may be plain white to u. so just go to your local drug store and compare colors...


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 18, 2010)

definitely OPI Mod About You


----------



## User67 (Jan 19, 2010)

She has mentioned herself before that you wears Essie Ballet Slippers.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 22, 2010)

she did mention she wears ballet slippers.. but that is a streaky mess! essie makes better, less streaky colors though.. my favorite is a secret affair.


----------

